
Everything you need to know on Magecart Attacks - 0xferruccio
https://ferrucc.io/magecart/
======
0xferruccio
Hey there HN author here!

This is my first post of this kind.

I’d love to have some feedback of any kind from you (possibly constructive).

I don’t know if what I’m proposing is the best idea and I’m sure that here on
HN there’s at least someone with great ideas I could benefit from :)

